# Talk About Budget Cuts... SPOTTED



## Jewish Girl

I ran into this running errands this morning.


----------



## USAF286

Yes. That’s a lot of stickers...however with the climate the way it is today I rather see that than then the alternative...is that Au Bob Pain location open still?


----------



## Jewish Girl

USAF286 said:


> Yes. That's a lot of stickers...however with the climate the way it is today I rather see that than then the alternative...is that Au Bob Pain location open still?


I'm not sure what the alternative is. I don't know too much about wackers. But, they have closed the Au Bob Pain.


----------



## mpd61

If you think this qualifies as "wacker" you probably need to stand down for a while.......................


----------



## CCCSD

Probably her ride...


----------



## Jewish Girl

mpd61 said:


> If you think this qualifies as "wacker" you probably need to stand down for a while.......................


I want to explain. But, it might not be in my best interest.


----------



## Jewish Girl

CCCSD said:


> Probably her ride...


ROFL HA HA HA...


----------



## Kilvinsky

Whacker? Who knows, but definitely fan of The Punisher.

And are there ANY Au Bon Pains left? The three I was most familiar with are all gone.


----------



## USAF286

Kilvinsky said:


> Whacker? Who knows, but definitely fan of The Punisher.
> 
> And are there ANY Au Bon Pains left? The three I was most familiar with are all gone.


I always enjoyed their food..the one closest to me had a Chipotle move in right next door...so I assume that was a major contributor to them closing.


----------



## Sooty

Kilvinsky said:


> And are there ANY Au Bon Pains left? The three I was most familiar with are all gone.


Yep!
Tufts Medical Center, Boston Children's and the Brigham!
Thankfully! !


----------



## Sooty

Kilvinsky said:


> And are there ANY Au Bon Pains left? The three I was most familiar with are all gone.


Yep!
Tufts Medical Center, Boston Children's and the Brigham!
Thankfully! !


----------



## USAF3424

Sooty said:


> Yep!
> Tufts Medical Center, Boston Children's and the Brigham!
> Thankfully! !


24 hrs too. Last half guys from all over the city go there.


----------



## Kilvinsky

The Almond Croissants are to DIE for!


----------



## mpd61

Kilvinsky said:


> The Almond Croissants are to DIE for!


Why do you think they're all located in medical centers Jimbo?


----------

